# Patternmaster, Wad wizard, or "Terror"??



## Click9

Looking for a long range choke tube for my SBE. Any comments or suggestions as to which one to get?


----------



## Canada_Hunter

The wad wizard ''supreme'' is a good choke for long range shooting.The terror is not made by wad wizard,they pattern good on paper but they dont come close to a supreme in terms of killing power...its all about the lenght of the shot string


----------



## Click9

Thanks Canada. Are you sure about the "terror" not being made by Wad Wizard? It is being sold on their website www.wadwizard.com under products. Just assumed they made it then. Thanks again.


----------



## Click9

You are right Canada, I see the "terror" is made by a company called SRM. I guess Wad Wizard must be promoting them or something.


----------



## Matt Fiala

Pattermasters have a great name and stand true to it, I guess my best suggestion would be to see which one patterns the best out of your gun.


----------



## bratlabs

I hunt with click9 and he thinks a big $ tube will make him a better shot. :lol:


----------



## Click9

LOL Bratlabs. WHO JUST WENT AND BOUGHT A NEW GUN YESTERDAY HOPING TO IMPROVE HIS ACCURACY?? :sniper:


----------



## Canada_Hunter

:lol:


----------



## bratlabs

have you guys heard of the DRAKE KILLER by CUSTOM GUN WORKS? I was reading a couple posts about them and they sound pretty good. How do you get a hold of them, wheres the shop in ND, how much are the tubes? Anybody shoot one on a SX2,or SBE?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i have a drake killer tube on my sx2 and its is awesome. i used to shoot a patternmaster and this tube blows it out of the water. the pattern master is also very loud for your hunting buddies to the sides of you because it is ported.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

You can get ahold of Kevin "DrakeKiller" here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/pro ... ofile&u=94

And you can also call him at:

Custom Gun Works - (701) 232-8525


----------



## bratlabs

I have a PATTERNMASTER on my 835 and not that impressed with it. It looks nice and thats about it. I have a BRILEY DUCK CHOKE on my SX2 and it seems to pattern good for in your face shoots to about 30 yrds.. Click 9 and myself are looking for a 30 to 50 yrd. choke for snows and big canadians.


----------



## bratlabs

Thanks for the address, Chris. I just sent him a PM.


----------



## GooseBuster3

I shoot a Drakekiller out of my SX2 and it is buy far the best choke tube you can get, 60 yard snows over decoys are no problem anymore.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Got a Drake killer a couple of weeks ago for my Bereta and really like it, went from 9 pellets in a 30 inch circle with my factory choke to over 60 with the drakekiller. First shot last weekend killed a snow stone dead at 50 yards.


----------



## Gooseman678

Where can a guy buy a Drake Killer at????? they sound like the work good.......


----------



## BROWNDOG

Look five posts above.


----------



## Gooseman678

thank you


----------



## Gooseman678

Do you know how much the cost? or in the general area?


----------



## Madison

IS the Drakekiller choke tube an extended choke??


----------



## Click9

Looks like I will be getting a drake killer. I know bratlabs just ordered one. I think he said it was around $85 to his door. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## bratlabs

Gooesman678, if your interested in one the best thing to do is call Kevin. You will learn something, I promise you. This guy knows his sh*t.


----------

